# Mindfactory.de Sammelbestellung



## Dr3verDee (29. November 2015)

hi,

wenn ich bei mindfactory meinen warenkorb zusammengestellt habe und einige Artikel bei denen noch nicht vorhanden sind... z.b. -> *("Bestellt | wird am 2.12.2015 erwartet")
*
werden die artikel bei mindfactory zwangsläufig als SAMMELBESTELLUNG verschickt? ich habe nämlich keine lust auf zig verschiedene postpoten zu warten und möchte explizit alles auf einmal erhalten. muss ich denen dafür extra irgendwo einen haken setzen oder etwas in ein kommentarfeld schreiben?


----------



## Golgomaph (29. November 2015)

Also ich habe alles bis auf die Grafikkarte, die ich woanders bestellt habe, in einem Paket bekommen. Ausnahme war das Gehäuse ^^ Das kam in einem zweiten Paket, allerdings zusammen mit dem ersten.
Demnach denke ich, dass sie warten bis alles beisammen is und es dann versenden, auch wegen den Versandkosten die du ja nur einmal/nachts garnicht zahlst, die müssten sie ja dann doppelt blechen.


----------



## Dr3verDee (29. November 2015)

ok, das wäre gut. das mit den versandkosten klingt auch schlüssig.

jemand anders noch ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2015)

Dr3verDee schrieb:


> ok, das wäre gut. das mit den versandkosten klingt auch schlüssig.
> 
> jemand anders noch ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?


  ich kann nichts speziell zu MF sagen, aber normalerweise wird bei solchen Shops immer gewartet, wenn der Shop den Versand NICHT kostenlos bzw. nicht kostenlos ab zB 30€ anbietet. Denn ansonsten müsste der ja quasi ungefragt 2x Versand verlangen, was nicht allen Kunden recht wäre. Da MF nicht generell kostenlos verschickt, werden die also bestimmt warten, bis alles da ist.

Amazon wiederum versendet auch mal einzeln, vor allem wenn du pro Paket jeweils eh die 30€ erreicht hast, aber auch aus logistischen Gründen: da kann es sein, dass die CD und das Spiel in Lager A sind und das Handy in Lager B, und schon bekommst du 2 Pakete, teils sogar je eines per Hermes und DHL...  oder Thalia (Bücher, CDs usw. ) verschickt auch oft schon den Film, wenn die CD noch nicht auf Lager ist - die machen das aber eh oft "nur" per Brief, d.h. da muss man nicht extra auf Pakete warten


----------

